# another piebald whitetail



## brown down (Oct 24, 2013)

This is the second one that is black and white that i have seen. not far from this there is a whitetail on film that will blow the state record out of the water lol. the deer population down there is insane. If this bad boy steps out last one i heard of that was shot was a brown and white piebald and the guy was offered some insane amount.

i texted the pic to my cousin which this is his first year hunting.. he said whats that. my buddy and i came up with " its a deer that migrated down from Alaska and thats its winter coat and thats its natural camo hahahahahahah" he said thats amazing lol. he is gonna be fun in rifle season for sure hahaha

pretty cool to say the least. also a few years back a 14 year old black kid shot that all black buck think it was a 14 pointer... that was 10 mins down the road and there is another one!!!! thats the rarest of the rare


also glad the site is back and I am really digging the layout

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 24, 2013)

brown down said:


> This is the second one that is black and white that i have seen. not far from this there is a whitetail on film that will blow the state record out of the water lol. the deer population down there is insane. If this bad boy steps out last one i heard of that was shot was a brown and white piebald and the guy was offered some insane amount.
> 
> i texted the pic to my cousin which this is his first year hunting.. he said whats that. my buddy and i came up with " its a deer that migrated down from Alaska and thats its winter coat and thats its natural camo hahahahahahah" he said thats amazing lol. he is gonna be fun in rifle season for sure hahaha
> 
> ...


 we got a albino doe with a piebald yearling and a regular fawn with it 2 just up the road jeff we saw them 2 days ago. duck


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 24, 2013)

Looks delicious!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 24, 2013)

A camo deer! or maybe it's a Holstein?:):) That's pretty cool! All those "colorful" deer!


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh man...that is a great looking buck. I just did a google search on em...really cool. I'd love to see one personally.


----------



## brown down (Oct 24, 2013)

I want one bad! and yea it does look delicious and so does the doe standing behind him haha
duck smash one hell i know i will and have a full mount done on that sucker 
if you look close on the right side looks all bloody! last year in rifle we shot a heraphrodite. crazy looking thing. antlers were still bleeding i have pics somewhere i will try to dig up


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 24, 2013)

lol you know it jeff she makes a mistake its over . and yep full mount

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 24, 2013)

Anything less than a full mount would be a shame but you're talking big bucks there (pun intended)


----------



## Kevin (Oct 24, 2013)

My peridots are working hard and I just ate a little while ago. I know they don't taste any different than regular white tail but they would just have to taste better psychologically . . . .


----------

